
Diablo II Save File Format (Work in Progress) - krisives
https://github.com/krisives/d2s-format
======
derblub
Ok, but why?

~~~
nextweek2
The practice of reverse engineering something teaches you to be methodical and
pay attention to detail.

It would be a great task to set a student.

